# Lara Croft rise of tomb raider



## MEDLE (3. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen.  Bin hier zum ersten Mal. Spiele gerade Rise of Tomb Raider. Bin bei dem Kapitel Bäder von Kitesch. Leider geht Lara nicht mehr auf die zweite Plattform bei dem ich den Hebel ziehen muss. Spiele auf PS4. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2019)

Was meinst du mit "nicht mehr auf die zweite Plattform" - ging es denn zuerst? Muss man die Plattform vlt erst mit irgendwas absenken?

Vlt hilft ja ein Video wie zB https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LaaopA6eE8


----------



## MEDLE (3. Mai 2019)

Hallo Herbboy. Danke für die Hilfe. Habe Konsole neu gestartet und es nochmals getestet. Es funktioniert. Bin Spieleanfänger wie man sieht.??????


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2019)

MEDLE schrieb:


> Hallo Herbboy. Danke für die Hilfe. Habe Konsole neu gestartet und es nochmals getestet. Es funktioniert. Bin Spieleanfänger wie man sieht.������



Das war dann wohl ein Bug im Spiel.


----------

